# Surrey meet March 9th Now Postponed



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well it looks like some can't wait till April so we we will have a meet at the Out and Out in March for all those who can walk in time. :lol:

Read April thread to understand the Joke


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Can't do March :wink:

Oh go on then


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

de ja vue, or what 8)

Put me down for a maybe for that too.  I'll try to bring Andrea with me so she can keep me under control 

James: Just in case you didn't catch the other one :roll: It will be good to see you again :-*


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hopeful I can make this one


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I'm OK with this date.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> Hopeful I can make this one


well it's not a Tuesday so the traffic should be ok


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Anyone else coming along ?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I should be there. The diary is looking ok at the moment.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Should be able to make this


----------



## TT-LEE (Nov 6, 2005)

ill try and make it - should have car back by then :?

lee


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Away now 

Looks like April for me :roll:


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, I can't make this one now.

See you at the April meet.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

My work diary is empty tomorrow so will be there.  Who else is still going?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I am going

and the others that have posted are

GW1970
Terri
J55TTC
TT-Lee

Any more ? all are most welcome


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I will still be there


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm not going to be able to make it tonight either 

Have fun and I'll be thinking of you all [smiley=cheers.gif] :-* Better make it a coke though


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Perhaps its worth waiting until april afterall.

I think its still going to be pouring down with rain as well.

TT-LEE you still going?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, I can't make it now either.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Vic - hope you don't mind if I post on here

If any of you guys and gals fancy coming up for the Bucks meet in a couple of weeks, you'll be very welcome  (Terri should be coming anyway :wink: ). It's just north of Beaconsfield so not too long a journey from (most of) Surrey


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well due to so many droping out this March meet is postponed to April

Hope with the lighter evenings the turn out will be high.


----------

